# So I got the Corona Virus/Covid 19.



## Bypass (May 23, 2020)

This is truly miserable. I can barely breathe and I'm coughing my head off. Oh and get this Covid 19 can make your nuts hurt. Did you know that? It can cause infertility in men. My hands and feet hurt. My nose is running off my face and I'm tired as hell but can't sleep. So I'm a 48 year old smoker with Hypertension and I can't see this ending well.

I truly believe this shit was released on purpose. High death rate and infertility extremely contagious seems like the perfect way to end the human race or one hella form of population control.

Anyways,
GOD Bless and GOD speed,
Gary.


----------



## Dame (May 23, 2020)

Bypass said:


> This is truly miserable. I can barely breathe and I'm coughing my head off. Oh and get this Covid 19 can make your nuts hurt. Did you know that? It can cause infertility in men. My hands and feet hurt. My nose is running off my face and I'm tired as hell but can't sleep. So I'm a 48 year old smoker with Hypertension and I can't see this ending well.
> 
> I truly believe this shit was released on purpose. High death rate and infertility extremely contagious seems like the perfect way to end the human race or one hella form of population control.
> 
> ...


You will get through this dammit.  Fuck the Chinese. You are a goddam American badass. Your nuts hurt because they are huge and now you are coughing and turning your head. Besides which, infertility is not a bad thing. At 48 that just makes you HOT!

Also, stop smoking goddammit.

Dame loves you baby. Hang in there.


----------



## Jaknight (May 23, 2020)

Damn that sounds terrible God willing you recover soon


----------



## Bypass (May 23, 2020)

Dame said:


> You will get through this dammit.  Fuck the Chinese. You are a goddam American badass. Your nuts hurt because they are huge and now you are coughing and turning your head. Besides which, infertility is not a bad thing. At 48 that just makes you HOT!
> 
> Also, stop smoking goddammit.
> 
> Dame loves you baby. Hang in there.



Best response ever. Thank you Dame.


----------



## Bypass (May 23, 2020)

Jaknight said:


> Damn that sounds terrible God willing you recover soon


Thanks man, I know my Mom is praying hard and I like to think she carries some weight with the Man upstairs.


----------



## AWP (May 23, 2020)

Get well. Stay in the fight.


----------



## Bypass (May 23, 2020)

I'm going back to bed so I can drool on my pillow out of my nose some more. /Sigh


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 23, 2020)

Get better soon brother. You got this dude, a 3rd rate Chicom virus ain't gonna stop you.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 23, 2020)

You weren’t supposed to stick your dick in the bowl of bat soup, dumbass!

All kidding aside, I hope you get better soon. Stay strong, take your multivitamins, and kick this shit down the road.


----------



## amlove21 (May 23, 2020)

Lots of water. Vitamin D. Zinc. Magnesium for sleep.

Call if you need anything. Number is in your inbox.


----------



## Bypass (May 23, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Lots of water. Vitamin D. Zinc. Magnesium for sleep.
> 
> Call if you need anything. Number is in your inbox.


Thank you Sir. 

I may have to make a T-shirt if I get through this in one piece. "I kicked the Corona Virus's ass."



R.Caerbannog said:


> Get better soon brother. You got this dude, a 3rd rate Chicom virus ain't gonna stop you.





racing_kitty said:


> You weren’t supposed to stick your dick in the bowl of bat soup, dumbass!
> 
> All kidding aside, I hope you get better soon. Stay strong, take your multivitamins, and kick this shit down the road.


Thanks Fellers.


----------



## Bypass (May 23, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Lots of water. Vitamin D. Zinc. Magnesium for sleep.
> 
> Call if you need anything. Number is in your inbox.


I got some of this the VA Doc prescribed. Just took 1.


----------



## Andoni (May 23, 2020)

Please get well! I said a prayer for you before I fell asleep and woke up. I'm going to keep praying!


----------



## Polar Bear (May 23, 2020)

I will continue to wear no pants until you are well


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 23, 2020)

Apparently it also makes your finger nails grow!  Jesus man, my girlfriend is jealous, clip that fucker down!!!

Good to see you have the VA on the case, I mean what could go wrong!?!  (Says the guy whose primary healthcare is now through the VA)

Thanks for being my test case!

Now fight through this shit and get yourself back in the game!


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 23, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Apparently it also makes your finger nails grow!  Jesus man, my girlfriend is jealous, clip that fucker down!!!
> 
> Good to see you have the VA on the case, I mean what could go wrong!?!  (Says the guy whose primary healthcare is now through the VA)
> 
> ...



The first COVID death in the state of Oregon was in the Portland VA Hospital...


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 23, 2020)

Yeah. Been there. I catch about every bug going round.

Seconding hydration, zinc, hard. Monitor symptoms super fast, shit gets sneaky bad rapid fast day to different day, so if in doubt, don't try to wait it out, get to a doc.

Wellest soonest, prayers on their way. You're tough, newest bug ain't gonna notch you, kick its ass.

And please keep people posted if you've got the time how you're holding up.

Strength.


----------



## Devildoc (May 23, 2020)

Whiskey with a little bit of honey in it will help you feel better, it may not make you get better faster, but you'll feel better. Trust me.

Oh, and stop smoking. That's only going to lengthen your recovery and make it worse.  

Prayers out!


----------



## BloodStripe (May 23, 2020)




----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 23, 2020)

I hope you get better buddy!  Keep us in the loop if you need anything.


----------



## x SF med (May 23, 2020)

Dude....  we keep telling you not to lick other people's plates....  But NOOOOOOOOOO.... 

Listen to your docs...  you realize you can get D3 otc, right?


----------



## RackMaster (May 23, 2020)

Fuck.  Fight this and get well soon Brother.


----------



## amlove21 (May 23, 2020)

Also I second what the doc said- stop fucking smoking.

You’re an annoying asshole- I would prefer to have to deal with your shit for a lot longer. Smoking is lame (I learned that from D.A.R.E).


----------



## Grunt (May 23, 2020)

We will be praying for you to have a quick and complete recovery, Brother....


----------



## Marine0311 (May 23, 2020)

Reach out if you need anything!

Stay in the fight and kick asa


----------



## Dame (May 23, 2020)

x SF med said:


> Listen to your docs...  you realize you can get D3 otc, right?


If I'm reading that bottle right, he'd have to take 50 regular D3 pills to equal one of those puppies.


----------



## Kaldak (May 23, 2020)

Holy shit brother. Hang in there, you'll beat this bastard!

PM me if you need anything. I'll have it in the mail the next day.


----------



## policemedic (May 23, 2020)

Get better, brother.  Kick the communist cooties square in the balls. 



x SF med said:


> Dude....  we keep telling you not to lick other people's plates....  But NOOOOOOOOOO....



I thought we told him not to lick a....never mind. 🤣


----------



## Viper1 (May 23, 2020)

Bypass said:


> This is truly miserable. I can barely breathe and I'm coughing my head off. Oh and get this Covid 19 can make your nuts hurt. Did you know that? It can cause infertility in men. My hands and feet hurt. My nose is running off my face and I'm tired as hell but can't sleep. So I'm a 48 year old smoker with Hypertension and I can't see this ending well.
> 
> I truly believe this shit was released on purpose. High death rate and infertility extremely contagious seems like the perfect way to end the human race or one hella form of population control.
> 
> ...


Hang in there dude. Anything you need or something we can send in a care package to help?


----------



## Blizzard (May 23, 2020)

That sucks.  Get well soon, brother (then I'll make my crass nut jokes)!


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 23, 2020)

Bypass said:


> This is truly miserable. I can barely breathe and I'm coughing my head off. Oh and get this Covid 19 can make your nuts hurt. Did you know that? It can cause infertility in men. My hands and feet hurt. My nose is running off my face and I'm tired as hell but can't sleep. So I'm a 48 year old smoker with Hypertension and I can't see this ending well.
> 
> I truly believe this shit was released on purpose. High death rate and infertility extremely contagious seems like the perfect way to end the human race or one hella form of population control.
> 
> ...


Ugh, fuck that noise.  Strap in and kick that thing's ass.  Godspeed to you.


----------



## CQB (May 23, 2020)

@Bypass my partner says this exercise has helped with pneumonia which she’s had for a while. Be well mate, stay strong. 🙏


----------



## Bambi (May 23, 2020)

You got this gangsta. Commie virus ain’t got nothin on you. Seriously, hydrate and listen to the docs. Best wishes and prayers.


----------



## Locksteady (May 23, 2020)

Sitting upright when you rest or lying at an elevated angle or on your side when you sleep helps with some of the shortness of breath and the cough.

*When* you get through this (the good energies sent from just a fraction of the thread respondents already put that in your favor), visit the Red Cross COVID-19 Plasma Donation website to see how you can make good use of this experience.  They responded very promptly to me and helped direct me to a local place where I could donate.

A safe and speedy recovery to you.


----------



## DA SWO (May 23, 2020)

Praying for you.


----------



## Mindbender (May 23, 2020)

You know you are on my shit list.


----------



## Mindbender (May 23, 2020)

It may be Corona but Not COVID-19. You have not seen anything 19 in over two decades.


----------



## Bypass (May 24, 2020)

Mindbender said:


> You know you are on my shit list.


Hey Brother. I know I should have called you. I was hoping to kick this thing in the ass and be done with it already and I didn't want to worry you. You've had enough on your plate here recently.

I'm starting to worry now though. My Mom and Dad both have it as well and you know my Dad is a 74 yo Vietnam Veteran with diabetes thanks to agent orange. He won't even admit that he has it he just say's it is a sinus infection. My Mom isn't doing to bad I think she kicked it already at least I hope she has. 

I on the other hand I can't sleep at all anymore. It is weird seems like the more my lungs fill up with this plague the more energy I have. Which is bad because you of all people know what happens when I don't sleep for extended periods of time. Things get a little crazy.

I miss you man and wish I could just come over and grab a beer and hang out but now is probably not the best time for it.   

I will call you tomorrow and we'll BS about how cool we were 25 years ago. 

Love you brother.

Gary.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 24, 2020)

Wishing you well tonight @Bypass


----------



## Polar Bear (May 24, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Hey Brother. I know I should have called you. I was hoping to kick this thing in the ass and be done with it already and I didn't want to worry you. You've had enough on your plate here recently.
> 
> I'm starting to worry now though. My Mom and Dad both have it as well and you know my Dad is a 74 yo Vietnam Veteran with diabetes thanks to agent orange. He won't even admit that he has it he just say's it is a sinus infection. My Mom isn't doing to bad I think she kicked it already at least I hope she has.
> 
> ...


I still don’t have pants on but I am awake and Listening to Rush if that helps


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 24, 2020)

@Bypass, I know families are sensitive and absolutely none of my businness so I'll f right off, but could you tell your Dad to get medical help just so the petty sinuses don't bother him?

As in got that, his story is it's just sinuses, so without arguing it and letting him have his pride, using it to work for him.

Glad your Mom is doing better.

As to your sleep, not even 30 min bursts? Catnap here and there?

If not, can you aim for relaxing, just resting, eyes closed, even if body's achey and mind restless and revisiting every old ghost and guilt and what not?

You got this. Just your head's making sense of what the fuck, health clusterfuck. You're not losing your mind, even if things feel crazy.

Reminds me, any sleep pills? Maybe things to knock you out at least a few hours could do good.

And other of those none of my biz moments, got someone to check up on you now and then?

Just concerned about people who can't breathe, left alone, is all. /giant girly moment over


----------



## Gordus (May 24, 2020)

Bypass said:


> This is truly miserable. I can barely breathe and I'm coughing my head off. Oh and get this Covid 19 can make your nuts hurt. Did you know that? It can cause infertility in men. My hands and feet hurt. My nose is running off my face and I'm tired as hell but can't sleep. So I'm a 48 year old smoker with Hypertension and I can't see this ending well.
> 
> I truly believe this shit was released on purpose. High death rate and infertility extremely contagious seems like the perfect way to end the human race or one hella form of population control.
> 
> ...



Hang in there warrior. Fight it and stay positive. Don't lose hope, and don't be stubborn. Listen to loved ones and docs. Take all the care and aid. God willing you come out of it much stronger than before.

Get better soon.


----------



## Bypass (May 24, 2020)

NovemberWhiskey said:


> @Bypass, I know families are sensitive and absolutely none of my businness so I'll f right off, but could you tell your Dad to get medical help just so the petty sinuses don't bother him?
> 
> As in got that, his story is it's just sinuses, so without arguing it and letting him have his pride, using it to work for him.
> 
> ...


Yeah man I'm good in the being checked on regard. Get 10 calls a day. I got a little sleep a bit ago. I know because I was dreaming about pocket knives for some odd reason. And no I haven't lost it quite yet and even when I do lose it it is just voices in my head (which I ignore) and I am stable as can be. I had a TBI over in Iraq that has caused a condition that has slowly gotten worse and my meds keep going up to counter it. The TBI caused psychosis and schizophrenia. It has been a struggle but I'm doing ok in that regard for now.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 24, 2020)

With 10 calls a day, no wonder your sleep is jacked. (Teasin'.)

Seriously glad you got it covered and let ppl have your 6.

Yeah, never had schizo personally but I'm not new to voices, similar reason, TBI way back, so get it can get bit noisy sometimes.

Hope they don't bother you or you pick on useful parts if things get too loud, and keep remembering that stuff is just brains with mixed signals and eases out soon too.

Rooting for ya and will keep checking the thread on how are things. :) Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Mindbender (May 24, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> I still don’t have pants on but I am awake and Listening to Rush if that helps



Primus is supposed to do a tour playing the entire A Farewell To Kings album.


----------



## Mindbender (May 24, 2020)

It will suck but you will get over it.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 24, 2020)

Mindbender said:


> Primus is supposed to do a tour playing the entire A Farewell To Kings album.


I heard that. The first concert I ever saw was Rush. Primus opened for them. Big brown beaver...I about died laughing


----------



## Bypass (May 24, 2020)

Mindbender said:


> It will suck but you will get over it.


----------



## amlove21 (May 24, 2020)

I wish this was you.


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Bypass (May 24, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> I wish this was you.
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Trump is a fucking genius.


----------



## Bypass (May 24, 2020)

Mindbender said:


> It will suck but you will get over it.


Call incoming in 5.


----------



## Andoni (May 24, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Yeah man I'm good in the being checked on regard. Get 10 calls a day.


This makes me super happy. I'm very worried about you @Bypass ! Feel better fast. 💕💞💓💗💖💝 You get all the heart emojis. 🤣😂I don't want you to die. Thanks for keeping us updated! *man the hearts are supposed to be pink, but the hearts turned red. After getting back from the sand, I decided I love the color pink because I was so sick of shit brown lol.


----------



## Bypass (May 24, 2020)

Feeling a little better tonight. Starting to feel like I might get through this. I wish I could take a vacuum cleaner to my lungs though. How long before all of this snot clears out of my lungs? Anyone know?


----------



## RackMaster (May 24, 2020)

I've heard it could be quite some time to fully recover.


----------



## DA SWO (May 24, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Feeling a little better tonight. Starting to feel like I might get through this. I wish I could take a vacuum cleaner to my lungs though. How long before all of this snot clears out of my lungs? Anyone know?


I was sick for 6 weeks.
Biggest mistake I made (thinking it was the flu) was not giving my body the rest it needed.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 24, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Feeling a little better tonight. Starting to feel like I might get through this. I wish I could take a vacuum cleaner to my lungs though. How long before all of this snot clears out of my lungs? Anyone know?



Be mindful of your exertion levels. Feeling better seems to go in cycles. You may be tempted to knock out some task that needs doing when you feel better; let it ride unless it’s simple and requires no exertion

My brother just recently beat a mild case of the cooties. He’d feel like shit for a couple days, then he’d feel better for a couple, then rinse and repeat. Towards the end, he felt “fucking great!” Great enough that “[he’s] gonna mow the yard, and do some trimming.” He slept the entire next day and felt like crap the day after that.

I’ve also seen various blog posts where folks felt great about halfway through, and decided to complete some project or other. Three bloggers had the same idea as my brother and got in the yard, with similar results.

I’m glad today was a better day, but don’t overdo it.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 25, 2020)

What they all said, sadly individual as fuck.

Recommend treating the 'I feel great!' days (or week) as just 'still sick but the sickness is bluffing now.' I tried a week of pushing through it since whoopla, could walk on my own, so idea was I'm good by that point, just stay off people and treat lower fever - but that was one mighty stupid idea and sat me on my ass next two weeks bugging people for supplemental O2 delivery as ran out my own and I hate going to doctors hardest.

So glad you feel better, fingers crossed it continues, certainly... but don't judge it by a single day and rest up proper. ;) Don't be me.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 25, 2020)

Man... sucks to be you! I hope you get better soon!


----------



## BloodStripe (May 25, 2020)

Need a whiskey care package? Shoot me your address and I'll get something your way.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 25, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Feeling a little better tonight. Starting to feel like I might get through this. I wish I could take a vacuum cleaner to my lungs though. How long before all of this snot clears out of my lungs? Anyone know?


Have an important question for you, how old are you?


----------



## Grunt (May 25, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> Have an important question for you, how old are you?



He's 48.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 25, 2020)

Grunt said:


> He's 48.


Did I quote you? Noooooo 😂


----------



## Grunt (May 25, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> Did I quote you? Noooooo 😂



In my heart-of-hearts, I knew something like that was coming. I almost shot coffee out my nose when I saw you replied....


----------



## Bypass (May 25, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> Have an important question for you, how old are you?


48 Brother. Well actually 47 I will be 48 on D-day June 06th in roughly 12 days.


----------



## Bypass (May 25, 2020)

Sweating a little this morning so I took a shower. That helped. You guys are right though I do need to quit smoking. I was of the mindset if I'm gonna die I might as well enjoy myself but now I'm thinking that was a bad idea. So gonna set em down today right now actually and try to kick this virus in the ass. Those Chinese bats and their Kung Flu picked the wrong target. I'm gonna fucking kill all them nasty fucking little bugs. Virus Armageddon is today!!!! Die you dirty bastards die!!!









I may be delusionary today........


----------



## Dame (May 25, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Sweating a little this morning so I took a shower. That helped. You guys are right though I do need to quit smoking. I was of the mindset if I'm gonna die I might as well enjoy myself but now I'm thinking that was a bad idea. So gonna set em down today right now actually and try to kick this virus in the ass. Those Chinese bats and their Kung Flu picked the wrong target. I'm gonna fucking kill all them nasty fucking little bugs. Virus Armageddon is today!!!! Die you dirty bastards die!!!


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 25, 2020)

We call it determined MF in my lands, delusional is too big a word I'd needa dictionary for... and cheers. ;)

And yah with you on If I'm going down, might as well have my last cigar, the thing tho is? That time soo ain't now, so save the good sticks for that far in the future time and drop 'em now :)


----------



## Bambi (May 25, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Sweating a little this morning so I took a shower. That helped. You guys are right though I do need to quit smoking. I was of the mindset if I'm gonna die I might as well enjoy myself but now I'm thinking that was a bad idea. So gonna set em down today right now actually and try to kick this virus in the ass. Those Chinese bats and their Kung Flu picked the wrong target. I'm gonna fucking kill all them nasty fucking little bugs. Virus Armageddon is today!!!! Die you dirty bastards die!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the members of this site want to put up with you for years to come, maybe not all of them, but most of them - quit smoking, for your sake, and those who love you. Kick this virus’ ass back to CommieLand and play Fortunate Son while doing it.


----------



## parallel (May 25, 2020)

Prayers inbound your AO Brother!


----------



## J. (May 25, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Sweating a little this morning so I took a shower. That helped. You guys are right though I do need to quit smoking. I was of the mindset if I'm gonna die I might as well enjoy myself but now I'm thinking that was a bad idea. So gonna set em down today right now actually and try to kick this virus in the ass. Those Chinese bats and their Kung Flu picked the wrong target. I'm gonna fucking kill all them nasty fucking little bugs. Virus Armageddon is today!!!! Die you dirty bastards die!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It’s never too late to quit brother. You got this.


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 25, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Sweating a little this morning so I took a shower. That helped. You guys are right though I do need to quit smoking. I was of the mindset if I'm gonna die I might as well enjoy myself but now I'm thinking that was a bad idea. So gonna set em down today right now actually and try to kick this virus in the ass. Those Chinese bats and their Kung Flu picked the wrong target. I'm gonna fucking kill all them nasty fucking little bugs. Virus Armageddon is today!!!! Die you dirty bastards die!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two years ago this month, I quit smoking. We're the same age so maybe I might be in a position to help and will do if I am able.

To the point...The smoking was killing me and I had no valid reason to keep doing it except for fear of the unknown, it was my crutch for a coping mechanism. Once I stopped, complete cold turkey, almost immediately my heart stopped feeling like it was going to explode at any minute. Gradually I  could finally do a full breath in and out without wanting to cough a lung. I was finally able to breathe in this great high altitude AZ air that has been the best area to live in, by the American Lung Association. I was getting my scent back. It felt like a giant weight was removed and I was free finally from that poison.

It's not going to be easy. You're going to find so much of you missing and not knowing what to do because a certain smoker's routine is now gone. You'll feel lost and empty and unsure of how to fill in that void, but my friend there is hope at the end of this tunnel to come. If you're naturally stubborn you will be able to use that to your advantage and weaponize it so to speak. Resiliency is the key. Apply those mil values; don't quit, never accept defeat, integrity, etc.

You're going to exchange one habit for another, such as gum or hard candy. Those too will finally stop as well. The cravings are still there and they will never go away completely but even those will get less strong as time passes by.

I am sorry about you having this covid and will pray for you to get better. In regards to quitting, if you ever have any questions, doubts, or concerns, please ask.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (May 26, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Sweating a little this morning so I took a shower. That helped. You guys are right though I do need to quit smoking. I was of the mindset if I'm gonna die I might as well enjoy myself but now I'm thinking that was a bad idea. So gonna set em down today right now actually and try to kick this virus in the ass. Those Chinese bats and their Kung Flu picked the wrong target. I'm gonna fucking kill all them nasty fucking little bugs. Virus Armageddon is today!!!! Die you dirty bastards die!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell yeah brother quit that shit. I went from a can or more of cope a day to cold turkey last November. It sucked, and I still crave it, but it's for the best. So while you're kicking the Rona's ass, kick nicotines ass too.

Stay well, I look forward to seeing you test negative!


----------



## Muppet (May 26, 2020)

How you doing bro? I've see lots of it, 5 friends in medicine with it, all healed, varying symptoms, least worse were cold symptoms, worst was what you're describing, he is good, back to work, had welcome back pizza. 

Stay hydrated, control fever bro. This is manufactured in my opinion. Stay the course brother.


----------



## Bypass (May 26, 2020)

My Father the 74 YO Vietnam veteran is made of Iron. Coughing and mowing the fucking lawn. My Mom just won't quit doing stuff around the house. She wants to fucking repaint the upstairs LMAO.  I think my family has got this bug whipped. I figure if they never stop moving and going they'll never stop moving and going. GOD I love my family. I love you guys as well My Brothers and Sisters.

GOD Bless and GOD speed,
Gary.


----------



## Grunt (May 26, 2020)

Bypass said:


> My Father the 74 YO Vietnam veteran is made of Iron. Coughing and mowing the fucking lawn. My Mom just won't quit doing stuff around the house. She wants to fucking repaint the upstairs LMAO.  I think my family has got this bug whipped. I figure if they never stop moving and going they'll never stop moving and going. GOD I love my family. I love you guys as well My Brothers and Sisters.
> 
> GOD Bless and GOD speed,
> Gary.



Their generation -- like my Dad -- are hard as woodpecker lips. They believe they have to work through their sickness. That's good and bad, if you know what I mean....


----------



## Bypass (May 27, 2020)

I just can't seem to get this **** out of my lungs. Coughing don't help either. I am breathing Ok now and able to sleep but the coughing is annoying. I am hearing 2-6 weeks before the lungs clear. I think I'm getting there though.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 27, 2020)

Yah, you can totally outwait this bitch, even cough at it. That's some powerful force, your coughs.

Alternatively, as Polar Bear said he's not wearing pants in solidarity, I volunteer for the second shift on no-pants. We can take turns if recovery does its normal drag for this sucker and takes its sweet 1.5 mo time.


----------



## Devildoc (May 27, 2020)

So I did no-pants in solidarity, too.  Human Resources did not find it humorous.  I said this is for @Bypass and @Polar Bear , so fuck 'em.


----------



## Blizzard (May 27, 2020)

<chant>No pants! No pants! No pants!


----------



## RackMaster (May 27, 2020)

On more serious matters, I had to help my grandfather with his physio for Emphysema.   These are similar exercises that might help clear things up. 

5 Breathing Exercises for COPD


----------



## Dame (May 27, 2020)

I went to work not wearing pants today so we are all behind you with no pants! 

Wait.


----------



## Bypass (May 28, 2020)

Feeling a ton better today. Hardly coughed at all. Still got some Chinese plague in my lugs but I think it is going away.

I think this no pants thing is really working. ;)


----------



## GOTWA (May 28, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> So I did no-pants in solidarity, too.  Human Resources did not find it humorous.  I said this is for @Bypass and @Polar Bear , so fuck 'em.



It's PPE, not peepee-e.


Whatever that fucking means.


----------



## Bypass (May 28, 2020)

My sister sent me her link to Shutterfly. Strolling down Memory lane 20 years ago. Man I was a good looking kid. Getting older sucks.


----------



## Bypass (May 28, 2020)

One of my favorite haven't seen in 20 years photos. Tank was named Boondock Saint after my favorite movie.


----------



## Devildoc (May 28, 2020)

Bypass said:


> My sister sent me her link to Shutterfly. Strolling down Memory lane 20 years ago. Man I was a good looking kid. Getting older sucks.
> 
> View attachment 34105View attachment 34106



Who's the sexy piece of meat?  And the girl standing next to him?


----------



## Bypass (May 28, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> Who's the sexy piece of meat?  And the girl standing next to him?


Crazy how time changes us. I hope I look like that in Heaven one day when I get there. Same shirt (Red White and Blue) and Blue Jeans and all. Back when I was one of the cool kids. LOL


----------



## Bypass (May 28, 2020)

I may be a little delirious today looking at old photos of a misspent youth. But I'm Alright!!!


----------



## Bypass (May 29, 2020)

Still got the Chinese plague in my lungs but I think it is starting to go away. Maybe in a few more weeks. All my animals seem to be doing good as well. 3 dogs, two cats, and two birds. They all seem unaffected. Mom and Dad are still coughing as am I but they/we are getting around good.

Here's to a full recovery!


----------



## Bypass (May 29, 2020)

Makes me feel like a wuss. LOL


----------



## Blizzard (May 29, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Makes me feel like a wuss. LOL
> 
> View attachment 34125


As you should. 😛


----------



## amlove21 (May 30, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> As you should. 😛


Yeah you are a wuss.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 30, 2020)

lite beer?

Pussy.


----------



## DasBoot (May 30, 2020)

Celebrate with a syringe of heroin and I’ll be impressed. 


Bypass said:


> Makes me feel like a wuss. LOL
> 
> View attachment 34125


----------



## Dame (May 30, 2020)

Pay no attention to the peanut gallery up there ^^^.
You are a badass and no mistake. Just don't get too cocky; you'll have a relapse.


----------



## Bypass (May 31, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> Celebrate with a syringe of heroin and I’ll be impressed.


How'd you know about my heroin addiction?

PSYOP vet arrested in Athens, GA on meth and LSD


----------



## Bypass (May 31, 2020)

I swear this shit won't go away. My lungs remain full of Chinese plague. My buddy said it is "Walking pneumonia". That doesn't sound good. No matter how much you cough you can't get it out. I guess we will see what happens. Tired all the time but if a 103 yo tough as nails Lady can hack it so can I.


----------



## Grunt (May 31, 2020)

This too shall pass, Brother. 

Perseverance is the key. No worries, you got this.


----------



## Bypass (May 31, 2020)

Bypass said:


> How'd you know about my heroin addiction?
> 
> PSYOP vet arrested in Athens, GA on meth and LSD


I think I'm gonna write a book and start making pillows.


----------



## Devildoc (May 31, 2020)

Bypass said:


> I may be a little delirious today looking at old photos of a misspent youth. But I'm Alright!!!



My son is graduating from high school.  We are doing a PPT slide show of pics, and going through the albums over the last 18 years has been an emotional roller coaster.

Me, I look at pics when I was a wee lad, I found on epic in my album in from of our place at Tarawa Terrace II on Camp Lejeune, circa 1972, our neighbor has a black ribbon around the door because the guy that lived there had just died in Vietnam.  I realize after 51 revolutions around the Earth I have a little mileage...


----------



## Kaldak (May 31, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> after 51 revolutions around the Earth I have a little mileage...



You circled the globe 51 times?!


----------



## Devildoc (May 31, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> You circled the globe 51 times?!



Earth.  Sun.  They say the mind is the second thing to go.


----------



## Kaldak (May 31, 2020)

I couldn't pass up that tee up brother.


----------



## Bypass (Jun 1, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> My son is graduating from high school.  We are doing a PPT slide show of pics, and going through the albums over the last 18 years has been an emotional roller coaster.
> 
> Me, I look at pics when I was a wee lad, I found on epic in my album in from of our place at Tarawa Terrace II on Camp Lejeune, circa 1972, our neighbor has a black ribbon around the door because the guy that lived there had just died in Vietnam.  I realize after 51 revolutions around the Earth I have a little mileage...


48 in 5 more Days 06/06. Time flies brother.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (Jun 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Bypass, hope it's a good one and commie viruses are on the move already, but in case nah, hope they soon get the memo you're one year more of a badass and to deck it ;)

Also wasn't sure what ya drinking, yet, other than the great herbal teas up the thread, but here's thoughts of a bottle of a thing. Nowhere near the real deal but yah.

Take care of you.


----------



## Dame (Jun 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday!
Wish I could tell you the second 48 is easier.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 6, 2020)

Happy Apocalypse Birthday!


----------



## Gordus (Jun 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Bypass. 
God bless you with full health and quick recovery. May all your hopes, dreams and wishes come true. Stay well, and keep fighting.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 6, 2020)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 6, 2020)

Happy birthday dude!!!


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 6, 2020)

happy birthday young'n


----------



## Andoni (Jun 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 6, 2020)

Happy birthday man! Hope you're to busy celebrating to see this!


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday! I hope your nuts stopped hurting. 🎂


----------



## Bypass (Jun 6, 2020)

Thank you fellers!! It has been a good day. Time to go find a good John Wayne D-Day movie though.

GOD Bless and take care All.


----------



## Bypass (Jun 10, 2020)

3 going on 4 weeks. I'm feeling a ton better but me and my Mom and Pops are still coughing some. I feel that is passing though.

GOD Bless you guys and gals and Thank you for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bypass (Jun 12, 2020)

Update. We're still going strong. But the cough is still lingering. My lungs feel almost back to normal. 

Never in my life did me a guy who never gets sick think I would be so jacked up by a virus. Kung flu ain't no joke.


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 12, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Update. We're still going strong. But the cough is still lingering. My lungs feel almost back to normal.
> 
> Never in my life did me a guy who never gets sick think I would be so jacked up by a virus. Kung flu ain't no joke.


Now, about those cancer sticks...have you thrown them out, yet?


----------



## MikeDelta (Jun 12, 2020)

@Bypass Man, wish I would've seen this post from the start. But, I'm glad you made it through the other side...Without going to the ahem...other-side.

My mother had COVID in Jan, but we had no idea because it supposedly hadn't hit the U.S. She was quite ill and decided to test for antibodies in March after learning of the symptoms on the news and sure as shit, she tested positive. 73, HBP, Type II diabetic, but she beat it and has fully recovered.

So, with that, Happy Belated Birthday! And congrats on the T-shirt!


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 16, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> Now, about those cancer sticks...have you thrown them out, yet?


THESE are the questions.


----------



## Bypass (Jul 1, 2020)

6ish weeks later and I still have the Chinese plague in my lungs. Still coughing some. But I think it is slowly fading away now. Never seen anything like this.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (Jul 1, 2020)

Was just about to check up on you Bypass, so glad for the heads up. :)

6 weeks of holding up, keep up the good fight and continued prayers for your healing.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 1, 2020)

Bypass said:


> 6ish weeks later and I still have the Chinese plague in my lungs. Still coughing some. But I think it is slowly fading away now. Never seen anything like this.


Keep fighting.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 1, 2020)

Bypass said:


> 6ish weeks later and I still have the Chinese plague in my lungs. Still coughing some. But I think it is slowly fading away now. Never seen anything like this.


Hang tough


----------



## Bypass (Jul 12, 2020)

Hey guys just an update. This is the first morning I didn't feel the need to cough when getting out of bed. So I have had this crap since May 22nd so nearly 2 months of Kung Flu in my lungs.

My Parents are doing well. I haven't heard them cough in a couple of days but I've been playing some golf and haven't been around as much.

Just wanted to update you guys and remind you GOD and Jesus love you even if it doesn't seem like it at times always remember that.

GOD Bless and have a good day everyone.


----------



## Gordus (Jul 12, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Hey guys just an update. This is the first morning I didn't feel the need to cough when getting out of bed. So I have had this crap since May 22nd so nearly 2 months of Kung Flu in my lungs.
> 
> My Parents are doing well. I haven't heard them cough in a couple of days but I've been playing some golf and haven't been around as much.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear @Bypass. Speedy & full recovery.

God bless.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (Jul 12, 2020)

Prayers for you @Bypass, since you're having kicking flu's ass covered, so only prayers to speed it up.

Keep up hanging in there and thanks for the news.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 12, 2020)

Bypass said:


> Hey guys just an update. This is the first morning I didn't feel the need to cough when getting out of bed. So I have had this crap since May 22nd so nearly 2 months of Kung Flu in my lungs.
> 
> My Parents are doing well. I haven't heard them cough in a couple of days but I've been playing some golf and haven't been around as much.
> 
> ...



This is awesome news.  

Is there anything you took or did that helped you feel better?   Ie Vit C, Vit D. Exercise, sleep.  Big Steak and PBR's..stuff like that!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Bypass (Jul 21, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> This is awesome news.
> 
> Is there anything you took or did that helped you feel better?   Ie Vit C, Vit D. Exercise, sleep.  Big Steak and PBR's..stuff like that!!!
> 
> Thanks!!


Vitamin D and Zinc as recommended by the folks here at Shadowspear.

BTW I think I'm fully recovered now. Haven't heard my parents cough in a week as well and my Dad has been playing golf every day also. So I think we're good.


----------



## Dame (Jul 21, 2020)

So, this begs a couple of questions.
1. How are your nuts? (Asking for a friend.  )
2. Does this mean @Polar Bear has to put pants on now? (Asking for the entire universe.)


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 21, 2020)

Dame said:


> So, this begs a couple of questions.
> 1. How are your nuts? (Asking for a friend.  )
> 2. Does this mean @Polar Bear has to put pants on now? (Asking for the entire universe.)


Nuts are fine, nope


----------



## Bypass (Jul 22, 2020)

Dame said:


> So, this begs a couple of questions.
> 1. How are your nuts? (Asking for a friend.  )
> 2. Does this mean @Polar Bear has to put pants on now? (Asking for the entire universe.)


LOL They are fine and I've decided to make a naked room in my house.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 22, 2020)

Bypass said:


> LOL They are fine and I've decided to make a naked room in my house.


No more sticking your dick in unpronounceable Chinese delicacies, a la American Pie! If you really need nut pain, melt your crayons.

All bullshit aside, I’m glad you and the family are feeling better.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 25, 2020)

How are you doing long term, bro?


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 6, 2020)

@Gunz , That's really awful, brother. Please take care of yourself, stay hydrated, get some rest. Oh yeah, take some Motrin, change your socks.


----------



## Locksteady (Dec 6, 2020)

Gunz said:


> Here’s what I get for cracking wise about you and the House of Blue Waffles...
> 
> Had the family here for Thanksgiving and they all split Sunday. Got a call from my oldest boy Wednesday saying he tested positive. My wife started coming down with symptoms that evening and we both tested positive Thursday morning. By Thursday afternoon we were both sick as dogs.
> 
> ...


Very sorry to hear this.  I hope you are your family all recover soon.

I'd make an old corpsman joke about taking some Motrin and hydrating, but.. well, do that too!

Stay safe and get well soon.

*EDIT: *Classic timing, @Devildoc!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 6, 2020)

Gunz said:


> This is how fucking sick we are: We had coax each other to be the one to volunteer to go into the kitchen to open up the can of Chef Boy-R-Dee ravioli and dump it in a saucepan for supper.
> 
> I did it...because unlike her, I have not lost my sense of taste. But after eating Chef Boy-R-Dee ravioli for the first time since I was ten years old, I wish I had.


Damn, that sucks Gunz.  Keep strong there.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 6, 2020)

Gunz said:


> This is how fucking lethargic we are: We had coax each other to be the one to volunteer to go into the kitchen to open up the can of Chef Boy-R-Dee ravioli and dump it in a saucepan for supper.
> 
> I did it...because unlike her, I have not lost my sense of taste. But after eating Chef Boy-R-Dee ravioli for the first time since I was ten years old, I wish I had.


If the Chef Boy-R-Dee gets old, let me know.  You need calories; can't fight the Rona on an empty stomach. I may have a cheese and veggie omelet MRE I can send your way.  If you lose your taste, there's no better time to eat one.  If you don't, it'll remind you that Chef Boy-R-Dee is pretty good!


----------



## Dame (Dec 7, 2020)

Gunz said:


> Some crazy goddam bat-eating Chinaman started this shit. No offense. Just do the world a favor and quit eating fucking bats.


Oh they started it alright but it was in a lab. So here's the plan...
You and the Mrs are going to beat this thing like it owes you money. Cuz it does! 
Stay hydrated so you can put a pic of Xi in the john and pee on it.
Add vodka to the Airborne vitamin C packets. Kills more germs.
And keep us updated. I'm already seeing news reports of a giant in KY with no pants on. You don't want that on your conscience.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Dec 7, 2020)

Gunz said:


> This is how fucking lethargic we are: We had coax each other to be the one to volunteer to go into the kitchen to open up the can of Chef Boy-R-Dee ravioli and dump it in a saucepan for supper.
> 
> I did it...because unlike her, I have not lost my sense of taste. But after eating Chef Boy-R-Dee ravioli for the first time since I was ten years old, I wish I had.


Hope you and the missus get better soon. By the way, turns out Chef Boyardi pasta cheaped out on ingredients a ways back. The pasta in a can from your childhood was a higher quality product.

For hot and easy meals, I use low sodium stock combined with my a favorite type of cup or pack noodle. Adding chopped cabbage, shredded carrot, raw minced onions, lime, and some sort of chili sauce(Sriracha), will help with the flavor and texture angle if your tastebuds are going.

If you have a big pot, the dogs can't get to, maybe you guys can set up a pot of endless chicken soup or bone broth. A chili based soup like posole with fresh veg will also work. You use the same veg listed above plus oregano for texture. 

(Veg goes raw on top of the soup, kinda like pho.)


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 7, 2020)

Gunz said:


> Thanks for the nutritional advice. I think. lol. And the best wishes.
> 
> Our boy in Tallahassee is coping well with mild symptoms...and to be honest, Nancy and I both had a case of the flu back when the kids were little—‘98, ‘99– that was markedly worse than this.
> 
> ...



Was on quarantine about a month ago, M.A.S.H. as well as the Dollars Trilogy kept me sane, Hogan's Heroes is a solid choice as well. Be well.


----------



## Dame (Dec 7, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> Was on quarantine about a month ago, M.A.S.H. as well as the Dollars Trilogy kept me sane, Hogan's Heroes is a solid choice as well. Be well.


The lockdown over the summer is how I found Supernatural. 
15 seasons of awesome!


----------



## Locksteady (Dec 7, 2020)

Dame said:


> The lockdown over the summer is how I found Supernatural.
> 15 seasons of awesome!


Due to time constraints, I fell off years ago near the start of season 10, around the time of Dean and the First Blade, but I'm mildly amazed at how the show has continued to chug along well after the expiration tag of most tv shows.

It's basically the paranormal answer to Guiding Light at this point. 

If you've gotten that far, does the pace pick up a bit later in Season 10, and do the rest of the seasons avoid falling off?


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 7, 2020)

Sooo...wife and I are under quarantine.  She had flown a El Paso/Seattle route last week and started feeling bad, she tested positive for Covid on 12/5/2020. I am under quarantine due to exposure to her. We have both had cold symptoms, have lost our sense of taste, but no fever. I have taking a test and currently waiting on my own test results.

It was bound to happen at some time...time to catch up on some gaming and shows.


----------



## Locksteady (Dec 7, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Sooo...wife and I are under quarantine.  She had flown a El Paso/Seattle route last week and started feeling bad, she tested positive for Covid on 12/5/2020. I am under quarantine due to exposure to her. We have both had cold symptoms, have lost our sense of taste, but no fever. I have taking a test and currently waiting on my own test results.
> 
> It was bound to happen at some time...time to catch up on some gaming and shows.


Here's to a safe and speedy recovery.


----------



## Dame (Dec 7, 2020)

Locksteady said:


> Due to time constraints, I fell off years ago near the start of season 10, around the time of Dean and the First Blade, but I'm mildly amazed at how the show has continued to chug along well after the expiration tag of most tv shows.
> 
> It's basically the paranormal answer to Guiding Light at this point.
> 
> If you've gotten that far, does the pace pick up a bit later in Season 10, and do the rest of the seasons avoid falling off?


15 was the final season so they started to get the storyline to a wrap up point around season 13. 
Dean is awesome in every episode.
Sam is a PITA with the puppy look.
Still worth every hour watching.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 7, 2020)

Update: my test came back positive, not really a shocker...I seem to be behind my wifes symptoms by two days. But so far, so good.  The Outer Worlds game is keeping me occupied more than I thought.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 14, 2020)

We are doing really well and feel like we had a mild version of it, we never had a fever, did lose our sense of taste...but that is coming back. I still have some tightness in my chest and we both get fatigued by the end of the day. My wife is cleared to return to work on Friday, and I'm scheduled for Monday. We have been upping our Zinc, D, C during this time.


----------



## Brill (Dec 14, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> My wife is cleared to return to work on Friday, and scheduled for Monday.


What were those wickets?

I had a 103 fever (freezing then sweating then freezing) yesterday and overall tiredness followed by a COVID test (work mandated) this morning. Feel 1000% better today but now just sinus pressure.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 14, 2020)

lindy said:


> What were those wickets?
> 
> I had a 103 fever (freezing then sweating then freezing) yesterday and overall tiredness followed by a COVID test (work mandated) this morning. Feel 1000% better today but now just sinus pressure.



Our return to work is based on ten days after the last day of active symptoms.  We never had the fever, just cold symptoms, fatigue and loss of taste.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 19, 2020)

For real.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 21, 2020)

My wife was 10 days after last active symptom and a negative test result before she could return to work. 

BTW, we've had certain symptoms tend to revisit following the negative test. That's what makes this feel almost engineered, programmed. A particular symptom might come back if only for a few hours. Nothing debilitating but annoying and worrisome. And creepy, actually.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 21, 2020)

Glad to see those with the cooties feeling better. There is no rhyme or reason to the presentation in folks.

As many know, I'm a paramedic in a busy setting, many friends of mine have gotten it. A good friend got it and was legit, fucked up for 3 weeks, shortness of breath, pulse ox in high 80s. He's perfectly healthy. His wife, we are all same age, mid 40s, beat colon cancer for the third time, got it, with an almost non-existent immune system, had the sniffles for 2 days, that's it.

Only 1 provider in the county I know was in the ICU, though, through the grapevine, friends knowing others in the profession, a few have died.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 21, 2020)

Muppet said:


> Glad to see those with the cooties feeling better. There is no rhyme or reason to the presentation in folks.
> 
> As many know, I'm a paramedic in a busy setting, many friends of mine have gotten it. A good friend got it and was legit, fucked up for 3 weeks, shortness of breath, pulse ox in high 80s. He's perfectly healthy. His w*ife, we are all same age, mid 40s, beat colon cancer for the third time, got it, with an almost non-existent immune system, had the sniffles for 2 days, that's it.*
> 
> Only 1 provider in the county I know was in the ICU, though, through the grapevine, friends knowing others in the profession, a few have died.



I was worried about my wife's RA and daughter-in-law's MS. Wife had a bit of a rough time. Daughter-in-law made covid 19 her bitch. 

Stay safe, young Brother.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 21, 2020)

Wife and I are back to work!


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 21, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Wife and I are back to work!



I should "like" this, yes? I mean, work...


----------

